
Top Australian banks join IBM, and Scentre in blockchain project - hhs
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-australia-banks-blockchain/top-australian-banks-join-ibm-scentre-in-blockchain-project-idUSKCN1TZ01V
======
petecox
> Australia’s top three banks

Our banking sector is generally referred to as the "Big 4". Notably, National
Australia Bank - the fourth column, haven't signed up.

The collaboration's website is below, with a link to a 2017 whitepaper that
highlights Blockchain-as-a-service in facilitating a distributed ledger.

[http://www.lygon.io/](http://www.lygon.io/)

